# Experience with La San Marco tipo junior?



## CoreyM (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi, i'm a newbie to spring levers and was hoping my first project would be on something more common for the sake of getting parts and help. However a La San Marco tipo junior mod. F2 came into my life that i couldn't refuse. The electrics and lever operate perfectly, however the old brittle gasket/seal is slowly disintegrating into each shot.

I read some info on replacing these bits on the faemina and some other spring levers and was wondering if anybody had any experience with this particular machine or new if the make up was similar? Or if it is possible to replace the gasket/seals without dismantling everything? Otherwise does anyone know of someone in London that can service these kind of machines.

Any help is appreciated as i'm afraid i might have to accept that i've jumped in too deep too quickly.

Cheers

Corey


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Normally, the gasket should come away when the shower screen is removed. Your picture seems to show the face of the piston? Can't you just prise off the gasket with a flat headed screwdriver?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you seen this website?

http://www.francescoceccarelli.eu/m_lasanmarco_eng.htm

Might be a good idea to email him.


----------



## CoreyM (Jan 18, 2015)

That would probably work, was just wary of destroying something without being sure.

Cheers


----------



## CoreyM (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, i have seen his site. Seems to be the only info out there on this machine. I'll have to give him a try.

Thanks


----------



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

I have found myself in a similar position, did you find anything out?


----------



## Plasse (Apr 9, 2017)

Even though it is a few years later, sorry


----------

